# New Reptile Shop in Coventry!



## KBN Reptiles

Hi all, I'm pleased to announce that on Saturday 5th March (10am) we will be opening a new reptile shop in Coventry on the outskirts of the city centre. We would love for any reptile forums members to come down and take a look and let us know what you think! Our address is:

KBN Reptiles
21 City Arcade
Coventry
CV1 3HX

(For anyone that knows Coventry this is just opposite the Ikea megastore and down the Grey Friars ally where Argos is). Any questions you might have then please send a PM or email us at [email protected] and we'll get back to you ASAP.

Thank you and hope to see you there!!


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Just under two weeks until we open!!

*ALL RFUK MEMBERS RECEIVE 10% OFF EVERYTHING ON OUR OPENING WEEKEND. SATURDAY AND SUNDAY! JUST MENTION RFUK TO RECEIVE THE DISCOUNT!!*


----------



## Scaler

Hier,

I've met the owner and hes a nice chap, and i've had reptiles in Coventry for years, i shall be using your goodselves, and it's well overdue that we have a decent rep shop in Coventry,

The shop is 5 mins walk from most places in the City center, and your spoilt for choice ref parking, and the Inspire Cafe Bar round the corner in New Union St, was voted 28th best bar in UK in 2010. So theres plenty of reason to viset the shop and surrounding area.

I shall be popping round the shop soon .. good luck and take care ...

Steve


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Thanks Steve that's really nice of you to say! Come down on our opening day and get the 10% off the frozen food you're after. Hope to see you there.


----------



## jag160605

Agreed about the comment about a decent rep shop in Cov, although it wouldn't be hard to out do the other 1 :lol2:


----------



## Lord Monty

i`ll be down to see you that day after i knock off at aquatics worlds!
come in and wish you good luck!
i had a walk over today and your shops looking really nice i really like that display youve got in the window and that fake iguana! i want it in my house!
shop looks really good! the black vivs look really nice!
are you opening upstairs to the public aswell?


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Thanks for the comments guys! Lord Monty which one are you from Aquatics World? Upstairs will be open yes, it will mostly just hold our vivariums and terrariums for sale.

*MORE NEWS!*
We'll be getting some exotics in for our opening day... Skunks, Priarie dogs, Bush Babies, Opossums' and much more!


----------



## Lord Monty

im the tall ginger kid who is the saturday worker who deals with the reptiles?
you two are from shirley right? im sure ive talked to you before
and exotics? any marmosets?


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Yeah we've spoken before, we've been there a few times. The exotics are only there for our opening day. We're working on getting some marmosets and Capuchins in as well but it's only a small possibility.


----------



## Lord Monty

right well ill definatly be in cant wait to have a chat and see it all up and running, i make sure i walk past now whenever im in town haha!


----------



## BlueRoses

I shall definately pop over from Kenilworth and take a look. Exactly what was needed in the City centre.... good luck!


----------



## x_Emmie_x

Me and other half will pop down. Always love a good trip out to reptile shops!


----------



## crazeemaz

*Will visit too*

I think I might pop over from Rugby in the afternoon. What time will you be closing?


----------



## greybite

Hi, which reptiles will you be concentrating (keeping) most?

Cheers.


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Thanks for all the messages, will be great to meet everyone. Our opening day will be 10am until 6pm, though if it's still busy we might stay open a little later.

Not long to go now! Any questions or requests please just send a message and we'll get back to you.


----------



## carlycharlie

Wishing you all the best with the new venture :no1:

See you there on the Saturday.........along with a few animals & debonaireexoticanimalencounters.com

Ken


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Hi Ken. Looking forward to seeing your Skunks along with Debonaire Exotic's animals. Thank you for putting a link to their site up. Just so everyone knows, Debonaire exotics will be bringing some of their animals to our opening so check out their website and come and see them next Saturday! They have many more photo's on their facebook page 'kuckuniwi Raccoon' and do great private shows.


----------



## carlycharlie

Looking forward to it.......might also bring my very exotic chocolate Dobermann too.........he loves LOTS of fuss & is personal body guard to all the other critters :lol2: I am sure he can "encourage" people to buy things before they leave :whistling2: He was reared at Debonaires place, so VERY used to a wide variety of exotic creature.


----------



## Lord Monty

im so excited over your exotic mammals carlycharlie!
what times are you there?


----------



## carlycharlie

Lord Monty said:


> im so excited over your exotic mammals carlycharlie!
> what times are you there?


 
.......the exact details are yet to be finalised :whistling2:


----------



## KBN Reptiles

One week to go!


----------



## Scaler

Bump !!! :2thumb::no1:


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Got a lovely pair of Juveneille False Water Cobra's :2thumb:. Haven't decided whether or not to keep these yet!


----------



## Scaler

Would be good for in the shop ............ and for the 1000 are they Venomous questions as a result !!! :no1::whistling2:


----------



## Lord Monty

Your so going to make me buy something!


----------



## Scaler

Get on down there peeps and support our new local rep shop .. i'm gona go down early, i don't do busy if i can help it ... !! :no1:


----------



## Hana

Hi, will you be open Sunday?


----------



## x_Emmie_x

Great shop so well done!

Beautiful beardies and common boas. Also very very cute fluffy exotics. Well worth a visit.

Good luck KBN!


----------



## Scaler

Had an unexpected erron to run, so went about 1pm, blimey ... was busy and apparently packed earlier, well i'm glad it's gone so well ...

Sorry these pics are pants but hey ho ...

Clean well stocked and layed out shop, sure others will post, i shall be popping in there in the week to get a few ' snacks ' for my Nile, will get more pics other than these rushed ones ... :no1:

They are open Sundays btw ...


----------



## Fangio

Looks good. I should be in Coventry city centre sometime this week so I shall stick my head in


----------



## carlycharlie

I have to say that Brian, Katie & the team have done a great job with the new shop, a real credit to them all :no1:

We had a great day & I think the highlight was actually at the end of the day while loading up the car with the animals to go home. Did a head/cage count & realised one was missing (Ashkii the male skunk). Ran back to the shop to get him only to find 2 Police officers having a word with a couple of drunks stood at the back doors of the shop. I rushed over & said OH, sorry, can I get through please, I have left my skunk behind........but don't worry your colleagues were in the shop earlier having their photos taken with the the skunk!" :whistling2:

Well, you can imagine their reaction............until I picked up the carrier with little Ashkii in :lol2::lol2:

Had a great day meeting everyone & cant wait to do it all again soon :2thumb:

Wishing you all lots of luck & success in your new venture - and how refreshing to hear staff giving the right information out & actually being truthful rather than simply make a sale :no1::no1:

Oh & 1 last thing; I have to say the quality of the cornsnakes were amazing :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## KBN Reptiles

CarlyCharlie - you made the day fantastic! It's a shame we can't have exotic mammals in all the time! The queues waiting to have pics taken with your animals was incredible. Thank you so much. The corns, from you, are good quality of course.

We are open on Sundays from 10am until 4pm (apologies for the late reply though :bash. Saturday went really well. It's a shame all the animals were hiding because of the noise. Please do leave feedback or pm us with any suggestions, we're not going to be perfect...there's still quite a bit of work to do so if we can get feedback from customers it'll help us to make the right changes, get what you want in, and keep you all happy!

I'll make sure to get some pics up of the day soon, if you join us on Facebook at KBN Reptiles you'll see a lot of pics coming up on there soon (and some special offers for facebook members only). Thank you to anyone who came down and checked it out...hopefully we'll get a chance to speak to you next time!


----------



## carlycharlie

KBN Reptiles said:


> CarlyCharlie - you made the day fantastic! It's a shame we can't have exotic mammals in all the time! The queues waiting to have pics taken with your animals was incredible.


Don't let the boss (Debs) hear you saying this :whistling2: It was debonaireexoticanimalencounters.com that provided the entertainment, not me :2thumb: and of course all the animals where impeccably behaved of course (thank god for wet wipes :notworthy

Your mum also worked very hard all day taking the photos for everyone.......she deserves a pat on the back, as do all your "family & friends" providing the refreshments etc - very nice people indeed. :no1:


----------



## Nightfirez

shame i dont look in this section normaly i was desperately scratting around for some small food for new additions over the weekend in cov 

and had to resort to places id rather not step foot in personaly :bash:


----------



## Scaler

MMmmmmm ... did you frequent Godawfull .. i mean Godiva Reptiles by any chance .. :whistling2:


----------



## Nightfirez

nah ended up having to pay an extortionate price for some rather frost bitten mangy looking things from cov aquatics


----------



## Scaler

Arrgghh .. but now we have KBN ... i wonder if they give a 10 % forum discount ... :whistling2:


----------



## KBN Reptiles

We don't have any special discounts for forum members just yet, but keep a look out for offers just for forum members. We'll also have special offers just for our Facebook members.


----------



## Nightfirez

so thats 5% off for been on farcebook and likeing you 

+ 10% off for been on rfuk


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Haha. I wish we could offer that! I guess you'll have to join us to find out what we'll be doing....


----------



## Scaler

So hows the first hectic week been ... ??? :2thumb:


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Its been really busy actually, We didn't expect it to be so busy in the first week. Lets hope it carries on!!!!:cheers:


----------



## x Sarah x

Popped in today to check it out, not bad...sells big bags of beech chips which i've been looking for for months, so not all bad : victory:


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Thanks!:2thumb: I hope you come and visit again! Please send us a message if you think there's anything we can improve on...


----------



## Scaler

Not bad !! ... what you expect from a start up rep shop ... it's already 100 times better than ANY other rep shop in Coventry ...rome was not created in a day they say .. blimey ... :bash::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20

Wow cant wait to come and visit. I usually go to Scales and Tails in Leicester as i love the guys there. Would definately pay you guys a visit next time im in coventry visiting family. Do you stock inverts at all?


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Thanks Scaler...you after a job or something? :Na_Na_Na_Na: We do stock inverts Selina, at the moment we have a few spiders, Giant African Millipedes, Emperor Scorpions, Sun Beetles, Orchid, Ghost and Indian Flower Mantids. We will be getting more in over the next few weeks


----------



## kawasakigirl06

I love the shop.Been in a few times now.The live foods are great,unlike some places where the crix are 90% dead in the tubs :bash: Well priced too :no1: :2thumb:


----------



## Scaler

Sorry, too busy on my bmx / motorbike and taking dogs out ... oh, and a bit of poker inbetween...!! ...

I just thought that post was a bit off, esp without any context .... 

Can you get any stick insects .. ??

:2thumb:


----------



## KBN Reptiles

*OPEN BANK HOLIDAY MONDAY 25TH APRIL!!!!*

If you haven't had a chance to check us out before then come down on Monday! You can park behind our shop as the private car park will be open. 

*10% off all LIVEFOOD*
*10% off all VIVARIUMS + Reptile Housing*

Next bank holiday Monday only! Please mention RFUK deal to staff prior to making a purchase to receive the discount!


----------



## selina20

KBN Reptiles said:


> Thanks Scaler...you after a job or something? :Na_Na_Na_Na: We do stock inverts Selina, at the moment we have a few spiders, Giant African Millipedes, Emperor Scorpions, Sun Beetles, Orchid, Ghost and Indian Flower Mantids. We will be getting more in over the next few weeks


Will definately pop in then


----------



## Scaler

Any stick insects now or future, and or can you get any ... :2thumb:


----------



## KBN Reptiles

We don't have any in stock just now, but can get some in no problem. Any idea what you're after?


----------



## Scaler

Kind of as of last night !!! .. theres a few for sale on here, did not realise how cheap they are .. having said that, not for a week or two, buying another dog tomorow ... ta  :no1:


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Just a reminder to everyone, we'll be open Bank Holiday Monday (25th) so come down and visit!!! Closed Bank Holiday Sunday. :2thumb:


----------



## Condor_R3d

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! :2thumb:

I'm assuming you're open today so I'm going to pop in, say hello and have a mooch, make a purchase or two. Will have to have my sensible head on though....or face the wrath of the girlfriend :devil:

On night shift tonight so I was preparing to waste my morning on the Xbox lol, but now I actually have something productive to do.


----------



## Alfonzo

Scaler said:


> MMmmmmm ... did you frequent Godawfull .. i mean Godiva Reptiles by any chance .. :whistling2:


It makes me sad how far downhill this place has slipped. It was once a really great shop - back when it was on Far Gosford St, and a fella called Mark owned it...this is probably going back to the mid '90s I guess. Always well stocked with interesting and varied species, clean and well looked after. I've been in only once in the last 5+ years and it was awful...as I understand it the place is owned by a guy with a hands off policy who passes the day to day running of the place to a series of 'managers', who as far as I can tell aren't actually interested in reptiles.

Nice to see a fresh new shop in cov with a more professional approach. Good luck with your venture guys...next time I'm in the city I'll make an effort to get in and check it out :2thumb:


----------



## The_Elemental

I'll pop in Thursday afternoon after I 've picked my son up from school, he loves reptile and insects.










Steve


----------



## KBN Reptiles

The_Elemental said:


> I'll pop in Thursday afternoon after I 've picked my son up from school, he loves reptile and insects.
> 
> Steve


Good to hear! Introduce yourself to us when you come :2thumb:


----------



## The_Elemental

Nice to met you guys :2thumb:

Nice shop, about time Coventry had a descent rep shop.

Steve


----------



## KBN Reptiles

The_Elemental said:


> Nice to met you guys :2thumb:
> 
> Nice shop, about time Coventry had a descent rep shop.
> 
> Steve


Thanks : victory: Was nice to meet you too! Hopefully we'll see you again!


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Our mealworms are £1.50 a box while stocks last! Come and check us out (and buy some mealworms)!


----------



## Scaler

You have a pm ... :2thumb:


----------



## KBN Reptiles

hi everyone, unfortunately we will be closed this Sunday, our apologies for any inconvenience caused : victory:


----------



## brett1976

hi KBN ,ive just joined this site and come across you and your shop which is really handy as i live in coventry and have been looking for a shop which comes highly recommended going by what ive read on here  ., any way ive looked on your site but cant find prices etc on equipment for my corn snakes so im wondering is it ok to ask you for prices on here if i tell you what im after in a pm? 
i work till half 5 every nite so find it hard to get to your shop in the week so atm im just after some prices for when i come at the weekend thanks in advance brett

ps sorry about the essay


----------



## Scaler

How things going then, any stikys ! ? : victory:


----------



## The_Elemental

Thank you for the Sun beetles :2thumb:

Steve


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Our Pleasure, hope you have fun with them!!


----------



## KBN Reptiles

KBN Reptiles is the largest Reptile Shop in Coventry! We now stock a wider range of:

Livestock
Substrates
Heating equipment
Lighting equipment
Bulbs
Livefood
Frozen Food
Suppliments and Treatments
Books
Reptile Housing
We stock more of these items than anyone else in Coventry, and our frozen food is the cheapest in Coventry! If you find it cheaper elsewhere we'll refund the difference. 

We've recently got some great stock in such as a *breeding pair of High Yellow Uromastyx, a breeding pair of Desert Iguanas*, a 5.5ft Brazilian rainbow Boa, a 5ft common Boa, an 8ft common boa, a Captive Bred tokay gecko, adult female royal, both adult female and male Blue tongue Skinks, baby pink tongue skinks, baby Hognoses and loads more!!!

All the animals we stock are Captive Bred, we do not stock any wild caught animals. We've been open nearly 6 months now so come and see what you think! If you can't find what you're after just ask and we'll do our best to get it for you... :2thumb:


----------



## darren81

Hi

Have got a stock list with any prices, were coming over to Coventry in a few days.

The other half is after a berber skink.


----------



## KBN Reptiles

pm'ed you


----------



## chrissybaker

*kbn reptiles*

just to let people know the people in this shop know there animals
keep them all to there needed tank size for there ages 

good honest anwers to common questions asked 

good health animals would defo recoment people down that way to have 
a good look not bad prices 

very helpfull and im returning in about a month for a male blue tongue 
just got to get my tank maybe sooner 

but good shop lay out well stocked in all sorts of hides and more plenty of help off the owners good luck and see you soon for a blue tongue skink

i got my berber skink really handlerble from coventry aquatics 
so good luck to both shops

both have great staff willing to help or answer any questions you have or are unsure about so if your a reptile lover check them out


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Thanks Chrissy, it was great meeting you both. I'm glad you liked your Skink and had a good experience with them too. We have a total of 5 adult Blue Tongue Skinks, most of which are not on the shop floor - so if anyone is interested then please just ask a member of staff and we can bring them down for you.


----------



## darren81

KBN Reptiles said:


> Thanks Chrissy, it was great meeting you both. I'm glad you liked your Skink and had a good experience with them too. We have a total of 5 adult Blue Tongue Skinks, most of which are not on the shop floor - so if anyone is interested then please just ask a member of staff and we can bring them down for you.


Were gonna order a 4x2x2 viv in the next couple of weeks, she wants to kit it out nicely then were be after one from you..


----------



## Scaler

Hows things going then, you got any stick insects in ?


----------



## KBN Reptiles

Hey, its all good!! 

yeah, we have loads of Indian sticks in at the moment


----------

